# Connecting Hopper to older (2004ish) 1080i HDTV?



## Badfish740 (Nov 27, 2012)

I finally got all of my cable run and I'm ready to schedule my Hopper installation. For right now the Hopper will be mated with an old HDTV (Samsung TX-P2764) set that I got for free years ago when some friends were moving and no longer wanted it. I've never put an HD signal through to it I'm hoping to once I get the Hopper (I have an SD DVR receiver now). I want to make sure that I have I need to connect the Hopper to the TV for when the tech comes. The TV has a DVI input but I haven't had much luck getting a signal through it. In an effort to try to view internet content on the TV I bought a DVI to HDMI adapter and connected the TV to my laptop. All I got was a blue screen when I selected the DVI input. I read up a little bit and it sounds like HDCP (High Definition Content Protection) is causing the problem. I also read that you can get around this by using a component to DVI adapter. I found this picture of the back of the Hopper:










On top are the component connectors I'm used to seeing (red and white audio, yellow video), but what are the connectors on the bottom? Do I need an adapter for some or all of those?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

ESATA - Future use 
2 USB ports - Sling Adapter/EHD/OTA
Digital Optical Output - Digital optical output/Toslink
Ethernet - Internet

I also use an HDMI to DVI converter on 2007 65 inch that I have connected to one of my Hoppers and it works great. Every once in a while I'll get an HDCP message but resetting the HDMI cable from the Hopper fixes it each time.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Badfish740 said:


> On top are the component connectors I'm used to seeing (red and white audio, yellow video), but what are the connectors on the bottom? Do I need an adapter for some or all of those?


The red, white and yellow are actually composite connections and are not HD. The Blue, Green and Red are the component connections used for HD, you would also have to run the red and white rca audio cables for sound.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DVI comes in two flavors, DVI analog and DVI digital. If your TV only supports analog, and the computer output is Digital, it wont work. The analog red/green/blue connectors should work fine, however.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Your best bet is probably component (red-blue-green) connection. You may want to try out the HDMI -> DVI connector as well. The manual claims that the TV is HDCP-compliant however it may or may not work correctly, considering the age of the TV. It also claims that the DVI input is digital as well. 

So I would try the HDMI -> DVI first, and if you can get a signal press MENU on the Hopper remote, go to Settings, Diagnostics, System Status, Page 2 and make sure HDCP is yes. If it isn't, you'd probably be better off with the component connection.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

3HaloODST said:


> Your best bet is probably component (red-blue-green) connection. You may want to try out the HDMI -> DVI connector as well. The manual claims that the TV is HDCP-compliant however it may or may not work correctly, considering the age of the TV. It also claims that the DVI input is digital as well.
> 
> So I would try the HDMI -> DVI first, and if you can get a signal press MENU on the Hopper remote, go to Settings, Diagnostics, System Status, Page 2 and make sure HDCP is yes. If it isn't, you'd probably be better off with the component connection.


Agreed, I have a Zenith that is about that old that I run 1080i via the component connectors from my Hopper and it works fine.


----------

